# SMF May 2020 Challenge Signup – Diagonal Slice Stripe with Swirl



## amd (May 2, 2020)

Welcome to the May 2020 SMF Soap Challenge. This month’s challenge is the Diagonal Slice Stripe with Swirl.






PLEASE READ ALL RULES for the challenge

*SMF Challenge General Rules*

1. To enter you must have a minimum of 50 posts and been a member for a month (sorry but no exceptions on this).

2. The only members eligible to vote are those with their names on the sign-up list - regardless of whether or not you have submitted an entry. The sign-up list will be posted in this thread.

3. This month’s voting will be password locked. Passwords will be sent by private message (via SMF conversations) to registered participants ONLY, so please check your messages when the voting begins.

4. Please do not post photos of your entry until the entry thread is opened. Non-entry photos are very welcome and may be posted in this thread. The challenge thread should be used to upload pictures of any of your challenge attempts (other than your entry) where you can ask for advice and discuss the technique with other members, and provide helpful hints you learned along the way.

5. Your soap must be made after the monthly challenge has been announced.

6. You are allowed to change your entry photo until the entry thread closes. If you decide you want another try after you post your entry, and you like the second better, you can change it up until the deadline.

7. In the spirit of advancing our soapmaking skills, all members who sign-up for an SMF Challenge, do so with the expectation that they will make every attempt to make a soap for the challenge. Writing about your experience in the challenge is encouraged. By doing so, each participate has a better knowledge of your process when voting. We do understand that sometimes things come up in our lives and throw our plans out of whack, however signing up with no intent to participate and only to vote is not in the spirit of the challenges and is not allowed.

8. Please add your name to the sign up list if you wish to participate (however, you don’t have to enter a soap at the end if you don’t feel happy with what you have produced), but please do post your experiences in the main Challenge thread and be prepared to be encouraged to continue trying.

9. Constructive criticism is welcomed, but please try to keep your comments polite.

__________________________________________________________________________

· Competition entries must be uploaded to the separate entry thread before the closing date. The entry thread will open on *May 23, 2020 at 12:01 am GMT* (Please follow the challenge specific rules as to what you need to enter).

· After the closing date on *May 28 at 11:59 pm GMT* the winning entry will be chosen using Survey Monkey (Voting will be open from May 29 to May 31) and the winner will be announced on June 1, 2020 unless all votes are received before then. There is no prize attached to this challenge.

· If you fail to make the challenge deadline, you are still welcome to upload pictures of your soap onto the thread, but your entry will not be eligible for voting. We always love to see anything you have produced.

· Even though there is no prize, this is still a competition. If your entry is deemed not to fulfill the general rules or the rules specific to the challenge in any way, then you will be given the opportunity to amend your entry. If this is not possible, your entry will not be included in the voting.

· All the challenge mods reserve the right to have the final say on whether a soap is eligible for voting.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
SPECIFIC RULES FOR THIS CHALLENGE:

1. You will make this soap from two separate batches. The first batch is striped (layers) that is allowed to set, and then cut diagonally down the length of the soap and placed into a mold. The second batch is poured on top and swirled.


2. The striped batch must be horizontal stripes, at least three layers. In other words, you cannot tilt your mold at an angle, pour layers, allow it to set up and then tip the mold back to pour your swirled layer.

3. Your layers do not need to be perfectly straight layers. I don’t want to discourage those of us (me, I mean me) who can’t pour a perfectly straight layer to save a life.

4. Your swirl can be any swirl that you wish – ITPS, hanger, drop swirl, etc - will give nice contrast to the stripes.

5. If you upload more than one picture to the entry thread, please specify which you would like to be used for the voting.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Helpful tips:

- I found a cake leveler to be the easiest tool to use for the diagonal cut. (See video below) You can find these in most cake supply stores, WalMart, or on Amazon assuming most of us will still be on Stay at Home orders. You can cut the diagonal with a thin knife – my first attempt at this was cut that way and it works well the shorter the loaf is.

- The striped batch is cut in half, which means that it should be half as long as the final batch you pour OR only use one half of the striped cut in the same mold OR repurpose half of the soap as confetti in another batch.

- Try to keep your striped loaf as level as possible on top. You can plane the top flat if you have the ability. This will help keep your striped loaf tight in the mold and minimize leakage when you pour the swirled portion in the mold.

*Inspiration photos and links:*

Soapish was the first maker I saw doing this technique


Royalty Soaps


And a few of my attempts at this technique:








(The bottom was my first ever attempt at this in 2017, I used a knife to cut the edges - it actually doesn't look as bad as I remember it...)

Your turn! Get creative and have fun - I can't wait to see what you make!


----------



## amd (May 2, 2020)

Sign Up

1.


----------



## Jersey Girl (May 2, 2020)

Sign Up

1. Jersey Girl- Always up for a fun challenge. Never tried a stripe yet so now is as good a time as any!


----------



## szaza (May 2, 2020)

Oh I love this technique and it's been on my to-do list for so long! I also desperately need to learn how to make a straight line soap had a few tries (well, fails) in January and I want to try again.
I'm having some technical issues with my soaps lately, so I'll hold off on signing up until those are solved. Meanwhile I'll be brainstorming ☺

Eta: @amd, since my brain always automatically looks for the extremes and out of the box sometimes turns out to be outside of the rules.. how about a thin line design for the stripy part? (Not sure if it's possible to cut appropriately) I just wanted to check if it's 'legal', since it's a very different pour from a regular straight line design.


----------



## dibbles (May 2, 2020)

Sign Up

1. Jersey Girl- Always up for a fun challenge. Never tried a stripe yet so now is as good a time as any!
2. dibbles - I see some 'learning opportunities' in my future


----------



## bookreader451 (May 2, 2020)

Sign Up

1. Jersey Girl- Always up for a fun challenge. Never tried a stripe yet so now is as good a time as any!
2. dibbles - I see some 'learning opportunities' in my future
3. Bookreader451 - Staying true to my goal and trying another challenge


----------



## Primrose (May 2, 2020)

Sign Up

1. Jersey Girl- Always up for a fun challenge. Never tried a stripe yet so now is as good a time as any!
2. dibbles - I see some 'learning opportunities' in my future
3. Bookreader451 - Staying true to my goal and trying another challenge
4. Primrose - always up for a new challenge


----------



## Kafayat Adebowale oyeniyi (May 3, 2020)

Sign up


----------



## Kafayat Adebowale oyeniyi (May 3, 2020)

Sign up 

1. Jersey Girl- Always up for a fun challenge. Never tried a stripe yet so now is as good a time as any!
2. dibbles - I see some 'learning opportunities' in my future
3. Bookreader451 - Staying true to my goal and trying another challenge
4.kafayat.learning is soo much fun

Like


----------



## MarnieSoapien (May 3, 2020)

Sign up

1. Jersey Girl- Always up for a fun challenge. Never tried a stripe yet so now is as good a time as any!
2. dibbles - I see some 'learning opportunities' in my future
3. Bookreader451 - Staying true to my goal and trying another challenge
4.kafayat.learning is soo much fun 
5. MarnieSoapien - I already have an idea or 5!


----------



## Jstheidi (May 3, 2020)

Sign up

1. Jersey Girl- Always up for a fun challenge. Never tried a stripe yet so now is as good a time as any!
2. dibbles - I see some 'learning opportunities' in my future
3. Bookreader451 - Staying true to my goal and trying another challenge
4.kafayat.learning is soo much fun 
5. MarnieSoapien - I already have an idea or 5
6. jstheidi- I’m going to give this a try, never done stripe so I hope I can pour straight.


----------



## amd (May 3, 2020)

szaza said:


> how about a thin line design for the stripy part? (Not sure if it's possible to cut appropriately) I just wanted to check if it's 'legal', since it's a very different pour from a regular straight line design.


I'm not sure what you mean by "thin line design" do you have some pics of what you mean?

Also, just wanted to remind everyone that your stripes do not need to be perfectly flawlessly straight/even, they just need to be horizontal. So if your stripes/layers are a bit wonky such as my first attempt shown in the original post, that is completely acceptable! I think the biggest challenge with this technique is getting the nice 45deg cut and getting a nice contrast between the swirl portion and the stripes.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (May 3, 2020)

@amd @Primrose got left off the list after she signed up in post #7.


----------



## Arimara (May 4, 2020)

1. Jersey Girl- Always up for a fun challenge. Never tried a stripe yet so now is as good a time as any!
2. dibbles - I see some 'learning opportunities' in my future
3. Bookreader451 - Staying true to my goal and trying another challenge
4. Primrose - always up for a new challenge 
5. kafayat.learning is soo much fun 
6. MarnieSoapien - I already have an idea or 5
7. jstheidi- I’m going to give this a try, never done stripe so I hope I can pour straight. 
8. Arimara- @Mobjack Bay I'm adding her back in unless she posts otherwise.


----------



## szaza (May 4, 2020)

@amd here's a video (she starts pouring around 2mins into the video)

It's basically pouring small stripes of colored batter in your soaping jug with neutral colored soap and pouring back and forth alongside the long side of the mold. The cut is perpendicular to the normal loaf cut, also along the long side of the mold (top of the loaf is the top of the bar, but the loaf is cut in length in the middle). I really don't know if that made any sense, but the video is clearer  again, I'm not sure if it's at all possible to do something like this with a diagonal cut. I suppose the soap would need to be cut in square blocks, which should be tilted 90% so the stripy part is in the right position and then cut diagonally (which means several diagonally cut blocks per mold for the swirl part). It makes sense in my mind, but I don't know how to put it in words properly 

Eta: I think the thicker lines are probably nicer as a contrasting technique. This is mainly a backup idea because I had a lot of trouble making straight lines last time I tried (even the most accelerating EO's and the only FO I own didn't accelerate enough and gave me bumpy non-lines) and I'm also pretty much out of accelerating EO's atm and not sure if I can reorder in time.

Oh.. now that I think of it.. if layers don't need to be straight, how about pointy layers? If I understand correctly, they're made by pouring layers with a very thin batter, pouring a thin stream of batter into the previous layer, so it breaks through a little and pushes some of the underlying batter up into a point (here's the soap challenge club page of the technique)

I'm so sorry for being a pain, my mind just doesn't want to play by the rules.. and I haven't even signed up yet! 

Eta (again): I'd completely understand if you just want regular (semi) straight lines!


----------



## Anstarx (May 4, 2020)

1. Jersey Girl- Always up for a fun challenge. Never tried a stripe yet so now is as good a time as any!
2. dibbles - I see some 'learning opportunities' in my future
3. Bookreader451 - Staying true to my goal and trying another challenge
4. Primrose - always up for a new challenge 
5. kafayat.learning is soo much fun 
6. MarnieSoapien - I already have an idea or 5
7. jstheidi- I’m going to give this a try, never done stripe so I hope I can pour straight. 
8. Arimara- @Mobjack Bay I'm adding her back in unless she posts otherwise. 
9. Anstarx- I really need to try layers


----------



## Mobjack Bay (May 4, 2020)

szaza said:


> @amd here's a video (she starts pouring around 2mins into the video)
> 
> It's basically pouring small stripes of colored batter in your soaping jug with neutral colored soap and pouring back and forth alongside the long side of the mold. The cut is perpendicular to the normal loaf cut, also along the long side of the mold (top of the loaf is the top of the bar, but the loaf is cut in length in the middle). I really don't know if that made any sense, but the video is clearer  again, I'm not sure if it's at all possible to do something like this with a diagonal cut. I suppose the soap would need to be cut in square blocks, which should be tilted 90% so the stripy part is in the right position and then cut diagonally (which means several diagonally cut blocks per mold for the swirl part). It makes sense in my mind, but I don't know how to put it in words properly
> 
> ...



Rule #2 states the mold can't be tilted, which might be an issue for a thin layer approach where typically the batter is very thin and the mold is tilted before pouring down the side wall.  I noticed while making soaps for the last challenge that pouring very thin batter down a tilted side wall helps to keep the batter flowing across the top, rather than sinking down as it would in a drop pour.


----------



## amd (May 4, 2020)

@szaza - I'm going to say no to the thin line design as poured from the pot. If you wanted to do multiple thin layers, you could do that. I've had an idea for a rainbow layered (6 layers) side with this design for a while, which would be much thinner layers than 3-4 layers normally poured. I'm also going to say no to the pointy layers design, I think that design will detract from the contrast between the swirled layer and the stripes.

My intention for the statement that your layers do not need to be perfect was I didn't want to discourage (what I consider) normal imperfections in layered soaps. The main points of this challenge are the diagonal cut and the contrast between the two soap pours. If you overdesign the stripe layers, you'll detract from the contrast. That said, if you absolutely must be creative with your layered side, I will allow sculpted layers such as this:





And just to clarify what I mean regarding non-perfect layers:





Soap layers are allowed to be "not straight" like above as long as one layer does not break completely through the next layer. so if you pour a layer and know it's not straight, want to add a bit of spoon sculpting to the layer before pouring the next, that's ok.

@Mobjack Bay i think you misunderstood the tilted comment.




I did not want someone to tilt their mold to pour their striped layers and thus avoid cutting the diagonal loaf. As long as your layers are horizontal, I don't care how you do it. So if you're fortunate enough to have a vertical section mold and want to use that, and then cut and place the layers so that the stripes are horizontal in the final cut that works too.


----------



## Jersey Girl (May 4, 2020)

Well, I cut the striped layer and finished making my first attempt. Layers came out good, but what a challenge cutting diagonally!  That part needs improvement. There will be more attempts in my future I’m thinking!


----------



## amd (May 4, 2020)

@Jersey Girl you might be surprised at how much you can wiggle when cutting the stripe loaf downwards and still get a nice looking line between the two pours.


----------



## szaza (May 4, 2020)

Awesome, thanks for the clarification @amd ! My mind is at ease now and ready to brainstorm the actual design (I hope). I think you're totally right about contrast being the most important aspect in this design and I see what you mean with thin lines or pointy layers distracting from that. Thanks for taking the time to answer


----------



## jcandleattic (May 4, 2020)

1. Jersey Girl- Always up for a fun challenge. Never tried a stripe yet so now is as good a time as any!
2. dibbles - I see some 'learning opportunities' in my future
3. Bookreader451 - Staying true to my goal and trying another challenge
4. Primrose - always up for a new challenge
5. kafayat.learning is soo much fun
6. MarnieSoapien - I already have an idea or 5
7. jstheidi- I’m going to give this a try, never done stripe so I hope I can pour straight.
8. Arimara- @Mobjack Bay I'm adding her back in unless she posts otherwise.
9. Anstarx- I really need to try layers 
10. jcandleattic - I'll give it a try...


----------



## Jersey Girl (May 4, 2020)

amd said:


> @Jersey Girl you might be surprised at how much you can wiggle when cutting the stripe loaf downwards and still get a nice looking line between the two pours.



Hopefully I’ll be pleasantly surprised tomorrow!


----------



## Mobjack Bay (May 4, 2020)

amd said:


> @szaza - I'm going to say no to the thin line design as poured from the pot. If you wanted to do multiple thin layers, you could do that. I've had an idea for a rainbow layered (6 layers) side with this design for a while, which would be much thinner layers than 3-4 layers normally poured. I'm also going to say no to the pointy layers design, I think that design will detract from the contrast between the swirled layer and the stripes.
> 
> My intention for the statement that your layers do not need to be perfect was I didn't want to discourage (what I consider) normal imperfections in layered soaps. The main points of this challenge are the diagonal cut and the contrast between the two soap pours. If you overdesign the stripe layers, you'll detract from the contrast. That said, if you absolutely must be creative with your layered side, I will allow sculpted layers such as this:
> View attachment 45786
> ...


Yes, I see now that I missed some of the context. thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Sonya-m (May 5, 2020)

1. Jersey Girl- Always up for a fun challenge. Never tried a stripe yet so now is as good a time as any!
2. dibbles - I see some 'learning opportunities' in my future
3. Bookreader451 - Staying true to my goal and trying another challenge
4. Primrose - always up for a new challenge
5. kafayat.learning is soo much fun
6. MarnieSoapien - I already have an idea or 5
7. jstheidi- I’m going to give this a try, never done stripe so I hope I can pour straight.
8. Arimara- @Mobjack Bay I'm adding her back in unless she posts otherwise.
9. Anstarx- I really need to try layers
10. Sonya-m - ooh the possibilities are endless!


----------



## Jersey Girl (May 5, 2020)

amd said:


> @Jersey Girl you might be surprised at how much you can wiggle when cutting the stripe loaf downwards and still get a nice looking line between the two pours.



You we’re absolutely right about the diagonal cut being forgiving. But I need to go back to the drawing board on color choice and a better swirl. I wasn’t going for a rendition of the Irish flag. LOL  Gonna give this one more shot.


----------



## Sonya-m (May 5, 2020)

1. Jersey Girl- Always up for a fun challenge. Never tried a stripe yet so now is as good a time as any!
2. dibbles - I see some 'learning opportunities' in my future
3. Bookreader451 - Staying true to my goal and trying another challenge
4. Primrose - always up for a new challenge
5. kafayat.learning is soo much fun
6. MarnieSoapien - I already have an idea or 5
7. jstheidi- I’m going to give this a try, never done stripe so I hope I can pour straight.
8. Arimara- @Mobjack Bay I'm adding her back in unless she posts otherwise.
9. Anstarx- I really need to try layers
10. jcandleattic - I'll give it a try...
11. Sonya-m - oops, copied the wrong post and took space 10 in error


----------



## bookreader451 (May 8, 2020)

I have a question about gelling the soap.  If I CPOP the striped layer can I CPOP again for the swirl?


----------



## amd (May 8, 2020)

bookreader451 said:


> I have a question about gelling the soap. If I CPOP the striped layer can I CPOP again for the swirl?


I've never done a double cpop, but I don't think it would hurt anything. Although cpop might make it difficult to cut the stripe loaf, or the second cpop might make it hard to cut the strip portion. At least my recipe anyways is a lot harder after cpop, so I would be hesitant to do it that way if your soap is pretty hard. (Just thinking if it's hard after one round of cpop, would it be even harder after a second?) If you have a softer recipe I think it would be fine though.


----------



## bookreader451 (May 8, 2020)

hmmm wonder if I didn't CPOP  the first loaf then CPOP the loaves after I added the swirl.


----------



## earlene (May 8, 2020)

1. Jersey Girl- Always up for a fun challenge. Never tried a stripe yet so now is as good a time as any!
2. dibbles - I see some 'learning opportunities' in my future
3. Bookreader451 - Staying true to my goal and trying another challenge
4. Primrose - always up for a new challenge
5. kafayat.learning is soo much fun
6. MarnieSoapien - I already have an idea or 5
7. jstheidi- I’m going to give this a try, never done stripe so I hope I can pour straight.
8. Arimara- @Mobjack Bay I'm adding her back in unless she posts otherwise.
9. Anstarx- I really need to try layers
10. jcandleattic - I'll give it a try...
11. Sonya-m - oops, copied the wrong post and took space 10 in error
12. earlene - It has been SO long; I have to participate!


----------



## dibbles (May 8, 2020)

@bookreader I usually force gel, but I'm not going to with the striped loaf. I added sodium lactate, but I am expecting it might take longer to get it out of the mold. After I make the second part, I will make sure it gels.

The striped loaf part of my first try is in the mold. I don't know how what I did will work, but if this is helpful to anyone I'll share my process. I mixed my oils, added my FO and then split the oils into what I needed for the two colors. I made 5 layers, so 40% of the oils for one color and 60% of the oils for the other. Then I added the mica to each pot so the colors would be consistent from layer to layer. I weighed out the amount of lye solution and oils I needed for each layer as I made the soap. After the first two layers, I did need to briefly warm my oils in the microwave. It seemed to work, we'll see in a day or two. Hopefully in a day because I am notoriously impatient and will likely unmold too soon. 

Good luck all!


----------



## bookreader451 (May 9, 2020)

I am going to make my layers today.  I was planning the same attack and split my oils and mix in the lye solution one layer at a time.  I was thinking of using one of my recipes that move faster.  I just don't want to lock myself into moving so fast with my swirl.  I can usually on get an ITPS with the recipe I am thinking of using but I wanted to use one of Clyde's pours for my swirl.

Wondering if you can use two different recipes hmmmm another conundrum.


----------



## dibbles (May 9, 2020)

bookreader451 said:


> I am going to make my layers today.  I was planning the same attack and split my oils and mix in the lye solution one layer at a time.  I was thinking of using one of my recipes that move faster.  I just don't want to lock myself into moving so fast with my swirl.  I can usually on get an ITPS with the recipe I am thinking of using but I wanted to use one of Clyde's pours for my swirl.
> 
> Wondering if you can use two different recipes hmmmm another conundrum.


I blended to the first signs of very light trace. By the time I got my stick blender and bowls wiped down, the previous layer had set enough to mix and pour the new one. You could try using an accelerating FO and add that right before you pour each layer. That's what I usually do and it works well. I also think you could use two different recipes, but have never tried it. Worst case, it breaks apart and you have triangle shaped soap.


----------



## bookreader451 (May 9, 2020)

It seems that my question about CPOP is moot.  My layers decided to gel on their own accord..........oh the best laid plans of mice and soapers.


----------



## amd (May 11, 2020)

bookreader451 said:


> I am going to make my layers today. I was planning the same attack and split my oils and mix in the lye solution one layer at a time.


For others signed up for the challenge: this is a good method for pouring layers if your batch is large enough. If you're doing a small batch for your striped layer - say 500g - what I would recommend is mixing your batter to just emulsion and coloring and pouring your layers that way. Actually, I'm even a bit hesitant mixing 1000g batch split this way - depending on how many layers you're doing, you may only have 200g oils per batch, which is pretty small. Work in your comfort level, though.


----------



## dibbles (May 11, 2020)

amd said:


> For others signed up for the challenge: this is a good method for pouring layers if your batch is large enough. If you're doing a small batch for your striped layer - say 500g - what I would recommend is mixing your batter to just emulsion and coloring and pouring your layers that way. Actually, I'm even a bit hesitant mixing 1000g batch split this way - depending on how many layers you're doing, you may only have 200g oils per batch, which is pretty small. Work in your comfort level, though.


This is true and a good point. It would be easy to incorrectly measure the small amount of lye solution.


----------



## bookreader451 (May 11, 2020)

I took both loaves out of the mold today and I have to say I am pretty happy with the way it turned out.  The soap is the colors I wanted and I like my swirl.  I did two loaves with the divided stripe.  I would try it again but I have 18 bars and that is enough for me.  

Two notes:
1. My striped batch gelled on its own.  The swirl didn't want to gel so I CPOP after letting it go a couple of hours to see if it would heat up.  I did this because I was afraid of a color difference between the gelled and non-gelled parts.

2. I sprayed my diagonal with alcohol before pouring the swirl.  Not sure it makes a difference but I had very good adhesion and delineation.

My striped batch was 33 oz of oil and I had no issues dividing it up and adding the lye layer by layer.  It took a lot more time, some basic math and careful measuring, but my layers are pretty even.  

I would love to make another batch but since I am happy enough with my first attempt I have to stop.  I am running out of curing space.


----------



## Jstheidi (May 12, 2020)

I’m glad yall are getting good results with this challenge. My first attempt was horrible! I’ve found out I can NOT pour a straight line to save my soul! But I finished the stripes....I tried to do black and white, I let it harden and then when I un molded it the white was kind of gray, so oh well..Moving forward anyway.....then I tried to cut it...that’s where the damage came in! I can’t even CUT a straight line! LOL but, again I kept on....crammed the “half mess” back in the mold and proceeded to mix the “swirl” I wanted to do pink and orange with white, I think I didn’t mix to trace good enough because when I tried to swirl all my colors, they just mixed together and the final project of the swirl after cutting It, looked like raw steak  With ugly grayish or “dirty white“ and black unstraight lines! Im going to try again this next upcoming weekend and see if I can do better, it’s so hard to have the “proper” time for soaping with all my family home sheltered in plus I’m a “essential worker” for the hospital so I’m gone all week. Ugggh, but I really do want to try this again.


----------



## dibbles (May 12, 2020)

One thing that helped me with the diagonal cut - even though my loaf was only 9", I still cut it in half (making 2 x 4.5" loafs). The first one I tried to cut was awful, but the second was much better. I thought that cutting in half would give me 2 tries at a full 9" loaf, or 4 tries if I used my 4" loaf mold (or one try full size and 2 with the small mold).


----------



## bookreader451 (May 12, 2020)

I used my cake wire to cut it; like in the video.  I would have botched it six ways to Sunday if I had tried to cut it with a knife.


----------



## Jstheidi (May 12, 2020)

That’s a great idea! I’ll have to try that!


----------



## Arimara (May 12, 2020)

amd said:


> I've never done a double cpop, but I don't think it would hurt anything. Although cpop might make it difficult to cut the stripe loaf, or the second cpop might make it hard to cut the strip portion. At least my recipe anyways is a lot harder after cpop, so I would be hesitant to do it that way if your soap is pretty hard. (Just thinking if it's hard after one round of cpop, would it be even harder after a second?) If you have a softer recipe I think it would be fine though.


Somehow, I doubt that. I think it might be fine. There's only one way to find out anyways.


----------



## moodymama (May 12, 2020)

I didnt enter but I gave this a try. I think if I have some time I will try and again and enter.


----------



## dibbles (May 13, 2020)

@moodymama that's beautiful! You should make another one to enter


----------



## Louise Taylor (May 13, 2020)

I am so impressed with the pictures submitted so far. I am not trying this one as I have a lot of things on the go this month but I will be dropping in to have a look. 
Best wishes to all the contestants


----------



## earlene (May 13, 2020)

Beautiful soap, *moodymama*.


----------



## moodymama (May 13, 2020)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Arimara (May 13, 2020)

I used a 50%lye concentration (I mismeasured) for my practice run. It is still soft and I can't use the oven. It will be a week before I can make soap if I can't gel that sucker gelled.


----------



## amd (May 13, 2020)

Arimara said:


> Somehow, I doubt that.


You might have to explain what you doubt - and why...


----------



## Arimara (May 14, 2020)

amd said:


> You might have to explain what you doubt - and why...


I doubt it because it seems redundant that a gelled soap would become harder to cut if part of it was CPOP twice. I also acknowledged that theought should be tested to see if it would be harder to cut.


----------



## moodymama (May 14, 2020)

Arimara said:


> I doubt it because it seems redundant that a gelled soap would become harder to cut if part of it was CPOP twice. I also acknowledged that theought should be tested to see if it would be harder to cut.


For what it's worth my soap gelled 90% through the first time and 100% after I cut it and poured the top.  Only thing I noticed was a glycerin river in the bottom red layer.


----------



## Bari b (May 14, 2020)

moodymama said:


> I didnt enter but I gave this a try. I think if I have some time I will try and again and enter.  View attachment 46014


Absolutely beautiful soap! I love the colors. This would have been a great entry!


----------



## amd (May 14, 2020)

Arimara said:


> I doubt it because it seems redundant that a gelled soap would become harder to cut if part of it was CPOP twice.


It may depend on your recipe. I think mine would become harder - but I also use more water than some soapers and it's a very hard soap to cut under normal conditions. When I used to CPOP, I had to carefully monitor how long I left it in the residual heat from the oven - typically longer than 3-4 hours and I couldn't cut with a wire cutter, and I would have trouble with warped bars (with normal cure and aging i don't have problems with warping, so I assume this has to do with rapid water loss during CPOP). For my recipe, I think a second CPOP would further reduce the water content of a new soap, and make it harder. A softer recipe than mine and/or combined with a lower water content might not have the same result, agreed.


----------



## Arimara (May 14, 2020)

amd said:


> It may depend on your recipe. I think mine would become harder - but I also use more water than some soapers and it's a very hard soap to cut under normal conditions. When I used to CPOP, I had to carefully monitor how long I left it in the residual heat from the oven - typically longer than 3-4 hours and I couldn't cut with a wire cutter, and I would have trouble with warped bars (with normal cure and aging i don't have problems with warping, so I assume this has to do with rapid water loss during CPOP). For my recipe, I think a second CPOP would further reduce the water content of a new soap, and make it harder. A softer recipe than mine and/or combined with a lower water content might not have the same result, agreed.


Okay, I guess that would make sense. I have almost no extra water in my current soap and I have to try and gel it about 200F. It certainly seemed to help and it was the second attempt after failing at 170F. It also made apparent a crucial mistake I made with this batch- I didn't disperse the honey the right way.


----------



## StarChild (May 14, 2020)

bookreader451 said:


> I used my cake wire to cut it; like in the video.  I would have botched it six ways to Sunday if I had tried to cut it with a knife.


I had the same problem and didn't see the point in making pretty soap then butchering the cut! In the end I treated myself to a multi cutter! I like instant gratification!!


----------



## bookreader451 (May 14, 2020)

StarChild said:


> I had the same problem and didn't see the point in making pretty soap then butchering the cut! In the end I treated myself to a multi cutter! I like instant gratification!!


I bought a multi cutter in January.  I was using a cheese cutter before that.


----------



## StarChild (May 14, 2020)

bookreader451 said:


> I bought a multi cutter in January.  I was using a cheese cutter before that.


I totally love mine and it's not too big!


----------



## Primrose (May 16, 2020)

Well I made a couple of layered loafs tonight so that's a start! We shall see how it all goes tomorrow. Gosh layers are tedious, and it takes every inch of my fibre to NOT drop a hanger through it hahahaha


----------



## Primrose (May 17, 2020)

I have a question... How long is too long between the two batches? I made my layered batch last night and unmoulded today. Haven't cut it yet. Off to work tomorrow for a 14hr day so my next decent chance to finish it is in a couple days time. Should I wrap the layered batch or will it be fine?


----------



## earlene (May 17, 2020)

Primrose said:


> I have a question... How long is too long between the two batches? I made my layered batch last night and unmoulded today. Haven't cut it yet. Off to work tomorrow for a 14hr day so my next decent chance to finish it is in a couple days time. Should I wrap the layered batch or will it be fine?




If you wrap the layered soap tightly in plastic kitchen wrap (like Saran Wrap), it will not dry out as quickly.  Think in terms of soap dough - it is kept in an air tight container and it remains pliable.  I did just that with some soap and kept it air-tight wrapped for 9 months.  I had originally planned to add a thin layer of soap batter in a contrasting color for an Intaglio design. but did not get around to it for whatever reason.  But I did do a soap welding experiment with the soap to test out welding pieces of soap together and the pieces adhered together extremely well.  So you should have no trouble welding the getting your two sides to stick together after you unwrap the first from the plastic wrap.  For more information about the soap welding technique see these links:  Aug 2019 post; Sept 2019 post. Photo of welded soap. Post when I first wrapped the soap.

PS: I had no trouble cutting the long loaf into bar size soaps 9 months after it was made; it had been tightly wrapped in plastic wrap the entire time.


----------



## Primrose (May 17, 2020)

Thanks Earlene! Mostly I wondered if it did indeed need to be 'fresh' soap in order to adhere well to the second batch, or whether it could be a bit dried out, like when I put embeds into soaps. But I think you possibly answered my question anyway - so I have sliced it and wrapped it and will finish it off in a couple of days


----------



## Jersey Girl (May 17, 2020)

Primrose said:


> Thanks Earlene! Mostly I wondered if it did indeed need to be 'fresh' soap in order to adhere well to the second batch, or whether it could be a bit dried out, like when I put embeds into soaps. But I think you possibly answered my question anyway - so I have sliced it and wrapped it and will finish it off in a couple of days



I had a striped section sit wrapped in Saran Wrap for 4 days until I finished the second layer and it adhered fine. I sprayed with alcohol before I poured the second half. Don’t know if that helped or not but it stuck.  Can’t say what would happen in the shower a couple months down the road but it’s sticking just fine for now.


----------



## earlene (May 17, 2020)

Jersey Girl said:


> I had a striped section sit wrapped in Saran Wrap for 4 days until I finished the second layer and it adhered fine. I sprayed with alcohol before I poured the second half. Don’t know if that helped or not but it stuck.  Can’t say what would happen in the shower a couple months down the road but it’s sticking just fine for now.


My welded soap never broke apart the whole life of the bar.  I used it in the shower as well as at sink-side.


----------



## dibbles (May 17, 2020)

I've kept the messed up cut side of my striped loaf wrapped, originally to chop into cubes or confetti. I checked it yesterday, and it is still soft enough to cut again. I might see if I can cut it so that it will work in a tall & skinny mold. That would give me a second try without making another striped loaf.


----------



## Primrose (May 18, 2020)

Well, i did the first of mine today. All I can say is, I hope it's a forgiving technique because my swirl batch using my old faithful recipe and well behaved FO accelerated  because soap gremlins. Will have another go tomorrow.


----------



## amd (May 18, 2020)

Primrose said:


> How long is too long between the two batches? I made my layered batch last night and unmoulded today. Haven't cut it yet. Off to work tomorrow for a 14hr day so my next decent chance to finish it is in a couple days time. Should I wrap the layered batch or will it be fine?


Good question! I think within a couple days you'll be fine, but if you're like me and time (days) get away from you, go ahead and wrap the entire loaf in saran wrap. That's what I had to do to my soap for the carving challenge - because I wasn't content to do just one or two bars, I had to do all the bars and didn't have time to carve them all in one go.


----------



## MarnieSoapien (May 19, 2020)

Layers poured and put to bed! I can't wait to see what they look like tomorrow  I changed up my plan at the last minute. I have soap commitment issues.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (May 19, 2020)

@amd and @moodymama - inspiring soaps!

So far, making stripes/layers has always stressed me out.  One of the FOs I tested accelerated a bit, so I might try using it for a striped section and see how it goes before I fully commit. Baby steps...

Has anyone tried cutting the striped section into manageable blocks, turning a block on its side, and then cutting it on the diagonal using a single wire cutter?  I think that could work.


----------



## dibbles (May 19, 2020)

Mobjack Bay said:


> Has anyone tried cutting the striped section into manageable blocks, turning a block on its side, and then cutting it on the diagonal using a single wire cutter?  I think that could work.


I cut mine into 4.5", so that would have been too tall for my wire cutter. Were you thinking of cutting it more like 2-3"? I don't know if this always happens because I've only had one try so far, but the soap bar where the two halves were put next to each other (they fit snugly) had no batter get through to the wall. It was two separate striped pieces held together by the solid pour for the swirl on the second half of the diagonal. I cut through the 'gap' to see what would happen, and the new soap broke away from the striped soap. Does this make sense? I'm hoping to get a second try started today, and am considering leaving a bit of room between the two parts so the new soap can get between them. I do think that cutting the loaf into shorter pieces made the diagonal cut easier. I might just try using my 1 lb. loaf mold instead.


----------



## amd (May 19, 2020)

I made my striped loaf in a 12" mold. My first batch I didn't cut into smaller blocks and it was a bit unwieldy trying to cut the diagonal slice. After watching the Royalty Soap video, I tried cutting the loaf in half (into two 6" loafs) which was easier to cut the diagonal slice... but when I cut it into bars, because of the size of my bars, the cut for the 6" wound up in the middle of a bar. My OCD freaked out, haha. Something to think about if you're OCD like me 



dibbles said:


> I cut through the 'gap' to see what would happen, and the new soap broke away from the striped soap.


Hmmm... I wonder if the two halves separated because it was still new? I did that to the ones I mentioned above (so I could put them into an endcut pile) after the cure and they stayed together fine. This is good to know, and I won't try to cut endcuts from whole bars until after the cure.


----------



## dibbles (May 19, 2020)

@amd that is what I was trying to describe. I also think the OCD factor made me decide to test the bond and I purposely bent the bar along the diagonal line. It didn’t just fall apart. And at that point the soap bar was only half an inch thick. The other bars are sticking together just fine.


----------



## bookreader451 (May 19, 2020)

I used a wire cake layer slicer and was able to get a pretty good cut without slicing in half first.  I stood the soap on end and worked slowly with constant light downward pressure to keep on the angle. Amazon.com: Wilton Aluminum and Steel Cake Leveler: Food Sculpting Tools: Kitchen & Dining


----------



## Mobjack Bay (May 19, 2020)

dibbles said:


> I cut mine into 4.5", so that would have been too tall for my wire cutter. Were you thinking of cutting it more like 2-3"? I don't know if this always happens because I've only had one try so far, but the soap bar where the two halves were put next to each other (they fit snugly) had no batter get through to the wall. It was two separate striped pieces held together by the solid pour for the swirl on the second half of the diagonal. I cut through the 'gap' to see what would happen, and the new soap broke away from the striped soap. Does this make sense? I'm hoping to get a second try started today, and am considering leaving a bit of room between the two parts so the new soap can get between them. I do think that cutting the loaf into shorter pieces made the diagonal cut easier. I might just try using my 1 lb. loaf mold instead.


Maybe my cutter arm has a higher than average clearance?  It's 5.25" which is just enough to put half of a 10" loaf  on end for the cut.


----------



## dibbles (May 19, 2020)

I don’t think mine is that high. In theory, it should work. Good luck!


----------



## Primrose (May 19, 2020)

Unmoulded my attempts from the other night and sliced the end off just to see, it does look like a rather forgiving technique and I'm pleasantly surprised with the results  I have two more to do, since I got excited and poured two full loafs of layers at the same time so will have four loafs total when I'm done. Just waiting for more FO to arrive to finish off the other two. It does seem to make a really attractive soap, although its fiddly and time consuming, not entirely sure if I will be doing it all that often lol


----------



## MarnieSoapien (May 20, 2020)

I'm pretty happy with my layers, which is a good thing, since I have less time than I expected to make this soap. We found out yesterday our 2 kiddos will be home Thurs and Friday due to some holiday (it's hard to keep the holidays straight when you're an expat). So, quick like a bunny, I'm going to make my swirled part using one half of my layers and wrap up the other half for Monday.


----------



## bookreader451 (May 20, 2020)

MarnieSoapien said:


> I'm pretty happy with my layers, which is a good thing, since I have less time than I expected to make this soap. We found out yesterday our 2 kiddos will be home Thurs and Friday due to some holiday (it's hard to keep the holidays straight when you're an expat). So, quick like a bunny, I'm going to make my swirled part using one half of my layers and wrap up the other half for Monday.


Lucky you! I miss my kids so much. Enjoy


----------



## Mobjack Bay (May 21, 2020)

1. Jersey Girl- Always up for a fun challenge. Never tried a stripe yet so now is as good a time as any!
2. dibbles - I see some 'learning opportunities' in my future
3. Bookreader451 - Staying true to my goal and trying another challenge
4. Primrose - always up for a new challenge
5. kafayat.learning is soo much fun
6. MarnieSoapien - I already have an idea or 5
7. jstheidi- I’m going to give this a try, never done stripe so I hope I can pour straight.
8. Arimara- @Mobjack Bay I'm adding her back in unless she posts otherwise.
9. Anstarx- I really need to try layers
10. jcandleattic - I'll give it a try...
11. Sonya-m - oops, copied the wrong post and took space 10 in error
12. earlene - It has been SO long; I have to participate!
13. Mobjack Bay - I managed to get soap in the mold, so I'm in.


----------



## amd (May 22, 2020)

The entry thread opens in roughly 9 hours!! You will be able to signup for the challenge up to the 28th, so if you haven't signed up but want to try your soap first you have time  

1. Jersey Girl- Always up for a fun challenge. Never tried a stripe yet so now is as good a time as any!
2. dibbles - I see some 'learning opportunities' in my future
3. Bookreader451 - Staying true to my goal and trying another challenge
4. Primrose - always up for a new challenge
5. kafayat.learning is soo much fun
6. MarnieSoapien - I already have an idea or 5
7. jstheidi- I’m going to give this a try, never done stripe so I hope I can pour straight.
8. Arimara- @Mobjack Bay I'm adding her back in unless she posts otherwise.
9. Anstarx- I really need to try layers
10. jcandleattic - I'll give it a try...
11. Sonya-m - oops, copied the wrong post and took space 10 in error
12. earlene - It has been SO long; I have to participate!
13. Mobjack Bay - I managed to get soap in the mold, so I'm in.


----------



## amd (May 23, 2020)

I apologize for the delay, I had a small family emergency that popped up (we're fine, everyone's fine!). The entry thread is now open here: SMF May 2020 Challenge Entry Thread - Diagonal Slice Stripe with Swirl

I can't wait to see what y'all made!


----------



## Mobjack Bay (May 23, 2020)

I can't wait to see what my second soap looks like!  I made the first one using infused oils.  The colors are pretty and the stripes are level, but the swirls don't look crisp enough for this type of soap design.  So, I'm giving it another try with oxides and clays.  I discovered that one of the FOs I have is perfect for making layered soap.  I've been making my layers one at a time, adding the FO at about the halfway mark on the way to a very light trace and hand stirring the rest of the way before I pour.  The layers are nicely set up by the time I have the next layer ready to pour.  I guess the soap goddess wanted me to get over my fear of making layered soap  .


----------



## Arimara (May 24, 2020)

I'm having a hard time with limited supplies. Getting those lines straight is hard.


----------



## szaza (May 24, 2020)

Who am I kidding? Of course I'll participate..                                                                                                                             
1. Jersey Girl- Always up for a fun challenge. Never tried a stripe yet so now is as good a time as any!
2. dibbles - I see some 'learning opportunities' in my future
3. Bookreader451 - Staying true to my goal and trying another challenge
4. Primrose - always up for a new challenge
5. kafayat.learning is soo much fun
6. MarnieSoapien - I already have an idea or 5
7. jstheidi- I’m going to give this a try, never done stripe so I hope I can pour straight.
8. Arimara- @Mobjack Bay I'm adding her back in unless she posts otherwise.
9. Anstarx- I really need to try layers
10. jcandleattic - I'll give it a try...
11. Sonya-m - oops, copied the wrong post and took space 10 in error
12. earlene - It has been SO long; I have to participate!
13. Mobjack Bay - I managed to get soap in the mold, so I'm in.
14. szaza - fomo just kicked in


----------



## Mobjack Bay (May 25, 2020)

Gorgeous soaps over there on the entry thread! Wow, wow, wow!


----------



## Arimara (May 26, 2020)

Mobjack Bay said:


> Gorgeous soaps over there on the entry thread! Wow, wow, wow!


I agree. My soap looks crappy compared to the others and the layers needed work. A lot of work.


----------



## Jersey Girl (May 26, 2020)

I’ve moved the pics of my non entry soaps to this thread to avoid any confusion on the entry thread. I’m not sure it was ok to put them there so I figured I’d be safe and move them. These are scented with BRV


----------



## bookreader451 (May 26, 2020)

Jersey Girl said:


> I’ve moved the pics of my non entry soaps to this thread to avoid any confusion on the entry thread. I’m not sure it was ok to put them there so I figured I’d be safe and move them. These are scented with BRV


I was confused at first until you said the purple was the entry.  Any one of them could have been, the were all lovely.


----------



## Jersey Girl (May 26, 2020)

bookreader451 said:


> I was confused at first until you said the purple was the entry.  Any one of them could have been, the were all lovely.



Thank you very much ...Yes...I thought about it this am and decided I needed to move them just to avoid any confusion.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (May 27, 2020)

Here’s the other soap I made for the competition. I used only natural colorants - indigo, annatto and finely chopped calendula petals and swirled (sort of...) using a chopstick.  It’s scented with Somali Rose (MMS), which accelerates and has a golden color that was fine for this soap. It was the perfect FO for this soap because each layer set up just in time for me to pour the next layer after it was measured and mixed.


----------



## Kafayat Adebowale oyeniyi (May 27, 2020)

Now I have developed cold feet to submit my not too beautiful entry


----------



## Misschief (May 27, 2020)

Kafayat Adebowale oyeniyi said:


> Now I have developed cold feet to submit my not too beautiful entry


Don't worry about that. Enter it anyway. We love seeing everyone's entry and you may just encourage someone else to try this technique.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (May 27, 2020)

Kafayat Adebowale oyeniyi said:


> Now I have developed cold feet to submit my not too beautiful entry


One of the great things about the forum is the spirit of sharing and learning.  I agree with @Misschief!


----------



## dibbles (May 27, 2020)

Kafayat Adebowale oyeniyi said:


> Now I have developed cold feet to submit my not too beautiful entry


@Misschief is right, you should enter your soap. The challenges are meant to be fun and provide an opportunity to try something that may be new to you, or to build on your skills. There is something beautiful just in trying.


----------



## Jersey Girl (May 27, 2020)

Mobjack Bay said:


> Here’s the other soap I made for the competition. I used only natural colorants - indigo, annatto and finely chopped calendula petals and swirled (sort of...) using a chopstick.  It’s scented with Somali Rose (MMS), which accelerates and has a golden color that was fine for this soap. It was the perfect FO for this soap because each layer set up just in time for me to pour the next layer after it was measured and mixed.
> 
> View attachment 46397



This is way cool! Reminds me of the beach!


----------



## Mobjack Bay (May 27, 2020)

Jersey Girl said:


> This is way cool! Reminds me of the beach!


Thank you!  I have salt water in my blood!


----------



## Primrose (May 27, 2020)

dibbles said:


> @Misschief is right, you should enter your soap. The challenges are meant to be fun and provide an opportunity to try something that may be new to you, or to build on your skills. There is something beautiful just in trying.



I agree, although I notice Kafayet you need one more post to participate (minimum of 50 posts) ... I'm not sure if your entry one counts as the last one or you need to do one more LOL


----------



## Arimara (May 27, 2020)

Everyone did a really good job. My soap developed some hardcore ash and looks worse than when I cut it. I couldn't wipe it and I can't plane it either.


----------



## Kafayat Adebowale oyeniyi (May 28, 2020)

Arimara said:


> Everyone did a really good job. My soap developed some hardcore ash and looks worse than when I cut it. I couldn't wipe it and I can't plane it either.


Can you run some water on it .that might help


----------



## Misschief (May 28, 2020)

Arimara said:


> Everyone did a really good job. My soap developed some hardcore ash and looks worse than when I cut it. I couldn't wipe it and I can't plane it either.


What about steaming it, @Arimara?


----------



## Primrose (May 28, 2020)

I have some ready to cut tonight, before I decide which I will enter. This has been a fun challenge and everyone's soaps have turned out beautiful!


----------



## Primrose (May 28, 2020)

Here are my non entries. I did the layers with five separate batches (but poured two full loafs, which of course turns into 4 full loafs so it actually wasn't too bad when you take that into consideration. I had this grand idea of making like a his n hers matching set but ultimately when I put them together they look better kept among themselves I think. First one scented with BB Fresh Snow, the other two Eroma 50 shades.


----------



## AliOop (May 28, 2020)

Primrose said:


> Here are my non entries.


Stunning!!


----------



## The_Emerald_Chicken (May 28, 2020)

Mobjack Bay said:


> Here’s the other soap I made for the competition. I used only natural colorants - indigo, annatto and finely chopped calendula petals and swirled (sort of...) using a chopstick.  It’s scented with Somali Rose (MMS), which accelerates and has a golden color that was fine for this soap. It was the perfect FO for this soap because each layer set up just in time for me to pour the next layer after it was measured and mixed.
> 
> View attachment 46397


This is...wow! So beautiful and beach-y! 

I never liked this particular design when I saw it before, but seeing all these lovely entries has changed my perspective. Way to go, all you brave souls who gave it a whirl!


----------



## Arimara (May 28, 2020)

Kafayat Adebowale oyeniyi said:


> Can you run some water on it .that might help





Misschief said:


> What about steaming it, @Arimara?


Running water won't help right now. The bars are little crumbly and I don't trust that I would have as good a grip now. I also lack the means to steam these bad boys and refuse to use the only sieve I have for some soap, at leas this bar. I really don't like the scent I used.

Edit- I  have ash on top (not shown) and stearic areas, I believe. And the soap is ugly at the moment.


----------



## Kafayat Adebowale oyeniyi (May 28, 2020)

Finally I am done people...thank you so much for the support. 
Orange layer is annatto infused in oil...the green layer in the middle is chrolerra infused in oil while the last ash or purple layer is allante root powder infused in oil ....All infusion are over 6 months old.....for the swirl on top I removed the allante out.
First time trying this technique and I am willing to try more to learn better.For oil I used beef tallow I rendered at home myself,castor oil,coconut oil and some olive pomade. I also used some fragrance and sodium lactate.
I still need to figure out how to get smoother bars from beef tallow ..... 

Glad I could participate


----------



## Misschief (May 28, 2020)

Arimara said:


> Running water won't help right now. The bars are little crumbly and I don't trust that I would have as good a grip now. I also lack the means to steam these bad boys and refuse to use the only sieve I have for some soap, at leas this bar. I really don't like the scent I used.
> 
> Edit- I  have ash on top (not shown) and stearic areas, I believe. And the soap is ugly at the moment.


I've read that you can take a bowl of boiling water, place it along with your soap in a plastic tub or cooler to help get rid of ash. I haven't tried it myself so I can't verify that it works.


----------



## Lindywine (May 28, 2020)

Mobjack Bay said:


> Here’s the other soap I made for the competition. I used only natural colorants - indigo, annatto and finely chopped calendula petals and swirled (sort of...) using a chopstick.  It’s scented with Somali Rose (MMS), which accelerates and has a golden color that was fine for this soap. It was the perfect FO for this soap because each layer set up just in time for me to pour the next layer after it was measured and mixed.
> 
> View attachment 46397


Absolutely beautiful! Balance of subtle color and line is stunning!


----------



## Lindywine (May 28, 2020)

Jersey Girl said:


> I’ve moved the pics of my non entry soaps to this thread to avoid any confusion on the entry thread. I’m not sure it was ok to put them there so I figured I’d be safe and move them. These are scented with BRVView attachment 46347
> View attachment 46348


----------



## Jersey Girl (May 28, 2020)

Kafayat Adebowale oyeniyi said:


> Finally I am done people...thank you so much for the support.
> Orange layer is annatto infused in oil...the green layer in the middle is chrolerra infused in oil while the last ash or purple layer is allante root powder infused in oil ....All infusion are over 6 months old.....for the swirl on top I removed the allante out.
> First time trying this technique and I am willing to try more to learn better.For oil I used beef tallow I rendered at home myself,castor oil,coconut oil and some olive pomade. I also used some fragrance and sodium lactate.
> I still need to figure out how to get smoother bars from beef tallow .....
> ...



@Kafayat Adebowale oyeniyi
Make sure you put these pics in the Entry Thread. This is the sign up thread!


----------



## szaza (May 28, 2020)

@Kafayat Adebowale oyeniyi I LOVE the purple color you got and the yellow is so sunny  it's a beautiful color combo. As @Jersey Girl said, make sure to upload them in the entry thread here: SMF May 2020 Challenge Entry Thread - Diagonal Slice Stripe with Swirl


----------



## Kafayat Adebowale oyeniyi (May 28, 2020)

szaza said:


> @Kafayat Adebowale oyeniyi I LOVE the purple color you got and the yellow is so sunny ☺ it's a beautiful color combo. As @Jersey Girl said, make sure to upload them in the entry thread here: SMF May 2020 Challenge Entry Thread - Diagonal Slice Stripe with Swirl


Thanks...I was busy homeschooling so i wasn't even sure of the tread i dropped in..thanks hunnnn


----------



## Kafayat Adebowale oyeniyi (May 28, 2020)

szaza said:


> @Kafayat Adebowale oyeniyi I LOVE the purple color you got and the yellow is so sunny ☺ it's a beautiful color combo. As @Jersey Girl said, make sure to upload them in the entry thread here: SMF May 2020 Challenge Entry Thread - Diagonal Slice Stripe with Swirl


I soo much love annato infusions in my papaya puree bars....using alkanet for the first time


----------



## szaza (May 28, 2020)

These are my non-enties. I actually like the colors of these soaps better, but the drop swirl is a bit off and the bars are wonky



These are my entry and non-entry next to each other.


----------



## szaza (May 28, 2020)

Kafayat Adebowale oyeniyi said:


> I soo much love annato infusions in my papaya puree bars....using alkanet for the first time


Papaya puree sounds wonderful  I've used alkanet a few times, but never got such a pretty color.. I'm jealous!


----------



## bookreader451 (May 28, 2020)

So many really great soaps.  I really like the hanger swirls.  Wish I was more confident in doing them but mine never come out like the ones you all have used for your swirls.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (May 28, 2020)

szaza said:


> These are my non-enties. I actually like the colors of these soaps better, but the drop swirl is a bit off and the bars are wonky
> View attachment 46434
> 
> 
> ...


I’m not seeing a photo with your post in the entry thread.  Is it just me?  All of your colors are pretty and the cochineal is fantastic!


----------



## msunnerstood (May 28, 2020)

I am loving the entries this month. They are AMAZING!


----------



## szaza (May 29, 2020)

@bookreader451 I absolutely agree on liking the hanger swirls in this challenge. What's stopping you from doing one? I remember your Ione swirl was very pretty.. 
@Mobjack Bay it's there, I just checked again I also really like the cochineal color. It's a lot more intense than I expected. I'm a bit disappointed in indigo though, not sure what went wrong there. It looks greenish brown instead of aqua blue.


----------



## Kafayat Adebowale oyeniyi (May 29, 2020)

szaza said:


> Papaya puree sounds wonderful ☺ I've used alkanet a few times, but never got such a pretty color.. I'm jealous!


The oil infusion of my alkanet has been sitting pretty by the shelf since last fall


----------



## Claudette Carignan (May 29, 2020)

Primrose said:


> Here are my non entries. I did the layers with five separate batches (but poured two full loafs, which of course turns into 4 full loafs so it actually wasn't too bad when you take that into consideration. I had this grand idea of making like a his n hers matching set but ultimately when I put them together they look better kept among themselves I think. First one scented with BB Fresh Snow, the other two Eroma 50 shades.
> 
> View attachment 46424
> View attachment 46425
> View attachment 46426


They are stunning! I would never use them because they are to beautiful. I’d have them in a simple plane dish on display with a sign saying Look Don’t Touch. For your viewing pleasure only!


----------



## amd (May 29, 2020)

The entry thread is now closed - but if you have non-entries you would like to share, please continue to post them here!

ETA: The voting survey link will be PM'd to all who signed up in a few hours.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (May 29, 2020)

@amd Thank you for hosting this challenge!  It sparked a lot of creativity.  I’m super happy to be past the fear of making layered soap.


----------



## amd (May 29, 2020)

@Mobjack Bay glad I could help! I was trying to decide between an ombre layer challenge and this... so you would have had to do layers anyways! bahaha


----------



## StarChild (May 29, 2020)

Primrose said:


> Here are my non entries. I did the layers with five separate batches (but poured two full loafs, which of course turns into 4 full loafs so it actually wasn't too bad when you take that into consideration. I had this grand idea of making like a his n hers matching set but ultimately when I put them together they look better kept among themselves I think. First one scented with BB Fresh Snow, the other two Eroma 50 shades.
> 
> View attachment 46424
> View attachment 46425
> View attachment 46426


These are really lovely, you got some fantastic lines! How long did you wait between each pour?


----------



## Primrose (May 30, 2020)

StarChild said:


> These are really lovely, you got some fantastic lines! How long did you wait between each pour?



If you mean the straight line section ... At a guess maybe half an hour? I poured each one at emulsion, which in my experience has been the key to getting nice straight lines. I then washed my bowls, waited for the lye to melt my frozen milk, and by the time I was ready to pour again the first layer had set up enough for me to carefully pour on top of


----------



## Kafayat Adebowale oyeniyi (May 30, 2020)

@dibbles @Jersey Girl @Mobjack Bay @bookreader451 @szaza and other participants please do you have videos of your process I will love to watch and learn


----------



## dibbles (May 30, 2020)

Kafayat Adebowale oyeniyi said:


> @dibbles @Jersey Girl @Mobjack Bay @bookreader451 @szaza and other participants please do you have videos of your process I will love to watch and learn


No, I'm sorry but I don't. There are lots of YouTube videos though for both the layers and for the secret feather swirl.


----------



## Jersey Girl (May 30, 2020)

I’ve never done a video either but as dibbles said, YouTube has tons of tutorials for layers and swirls.


----------



## szaza (May 30, 2020)

Same here, not a YouTube soaper but there are many out there!


----------



## Primrose (May 30, 2020)

@Kafayat Adebowale oyeniyi no I'm sorry I dont ... I havent ventured into doing videos yet but I'd like to at some point! 

@dibbles I am so intrigued by that line that you got in yours, where the two sides meet. I am going to have to have another go at this to try to emulate it, because I love it. I see you said that it happened in all of your soaps, did all of them have the main portion of that side coloured? I had the main portion of all of mine white, and I'm wondering if the line is there but we just cant see it since my base soap is white ... if that makes any sense at all. I'm struggling to articulate what is in my head (what's new?!). I'm wondering if the key in having that magic line pop up is to do with having the main portion of that side coloured.


----------



## dibbles (May 30, 2020)

Primrose said:


> @Kafayat Adebowale oyeniyi no I'm sorry I dont ... I havent ventured into doing videos yet but I'd like to at some point!
> 
> @dibbles I am so intrigued by that line that you got in yours, where the two sides meet. I am going to have to have another go at this to try to emulate it, because I love it. I see you said that it happened in all of your soaps, did all of them have the main portion of that side coloured? I had the main portion of all of mine white, and I'm wondering if the line is there but we just cant see it since my base soap is white ... if that makes any sense at all. I'm struggling to articulate what is in my head (what's new?!). I'm wondering if the key in having that magic line pop up is to do with having the main portion of that side coloured.


I’ll post a picture of the three tomorrow, but yes they were all colored. The other two were with a light color. I’ve had this happen when doing a soap with a lot of thin layers, each layer mixed separately, pretty cool oil temps and very cool lye temps, also colored and poured at emulsion/super thin trace. The first two I made for this challenge were poured at thin trace, but my entry was at or approaching medium trace and that line still appeared, suggesting trace isn’t necessarily the cause. I gelled all of the soaps.


----------



## dibbles (May 31, 2020)

@Primrose here is a picture of the other two soaps I made for the challenge, along with the entry soap (excuse the poor lighting). The line is harder to detect in the lighter colors but I think you can see it.


----------



## Primrose (May 31, 2020)

dibbles said:


> @Primrose here is a picture of the other two soaps I made for the challenge, along with the entry soap (excuse the poor lighting). The line is harder to detect in the lighter colors but I think you can see it.



Thanks heaps - yep I can see it there. I really like it, especially in the darkest soap (the one that was your entry)


----------



## dibbles (May 31, 2020)

Primrose said:


> Thanks heaps - yep I can see it there. I really like it, especially in the darkest soap (the one that was your entry)


I like it too. Knowing soap though, it won't happen if I want it there


----------



## Kafayat Adebowale oyeniyi (May 31, 2020)

dibbles said:


> I like it too. Knowing soap though, it won't happen if I want it there


You are so right....it won't happen when you want it there


----------



## Kafayat Adebowale oyeniyi (May 31, 2020)

My daughters want to to try another batch with the stripped version in 6 to 9 lines.....I am soo gonna give it a try you know.....but working at low temp I get to work quickly


----------



## StarChild (Jun 1, 2020)

Primrose said:


> If you mean the straight line section ... At a guess maybe half an hour? I poured each one at emulsion, which in my experience has been the key to getting nice straight lines. I then washed my bowls, waited for the lye to melt my frozen milk, and by the time I was ready to pour again the first layer had set up enough for me to carefully pour on top of


Thank you, also, do you cover your layers and then put them in the oven or do you just wait the 30 mins then pour?


----------



## amd (Jun 1, 2020)

Only 10 of the 14 voted, but here's the results:
1st place: @dibbles
2nd place: @Jersey Girl
3rd place tie: @Mobjack Bay and @Primrose

Well done everyone! I hope you enjoyed it as much as I did


----------



## dibbles (Jun 1, 2020)

Thank you!! I'm so excited, especially since this truly is one of my favorite soaps I've ever made. Huge thanks, @amd for selecting this technique which pushed me to try it. 

Congratulations to @Jersey Girl @Mobjack Bay and @Primrose - I loved all of your soaps. Huge congrats to all who entered - this was an intimidating technique, and everyone did a wonderful job.


----------



## Jersey Girl (Jun 1, 2020)

Congratulations @dibbles , @Mobjack Bay and @Primrose ! I agree with @dibbles , I’m so glad @amd picked this technique. I had never done a striped soap and I’m glad this Challenge pushed me to try it. It’s something I would like to do again now that I’ve tried it!  Thank you!


----------



## szaza (Jun 1, 2020)

Yay! Congrats to the winners!  This was such a fun technique and the results were stunning!


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Jun 1, 2020)

Congratulations everyone!  Thank you @amd for running a fun challenge.  @dibbles and @Primrose I love your beautiful soaps and will be stealing the secret swirl idea!  @Jersey Girl I still need a lesson from you on that amazing swirl you do!


----------



## AliOop (Jun 1, 2020)

Yes, congrats to all. Those were some of the most beautiful soaps!!


----------



## Primrose (Jun 1, 2020)

StarChild said:


> Thank you, also, do you cover your layers and then put them in the oven or do you just wait the 30 mins then pour?



Hiya, I just waited until it was set up enough and poured. I never cover, insulate or oven my soap I just let it do whatever it wants, gel or no gel, ash, it's all fine. These didn't gel


----------



## Primrose (Jun 1, 2020)

Thank you to everyone  congratulations to Dibbles, Jersey Girl and mobjack but also everyone who participated and attempted this soap. An intimidating design for sure. Thank you to amd for hosting, as it's not something I think I ever would have tried without it being a smf challenge


----------



## bookreader451 (Jun 3, 2020)

Sorry so late to the party congratulations to the winners!  Dibbles I have to say when you posted your entry I couldn't believe how beautiful it was. This was a fun challenge and I did learn to make decent layers. Thank you amd for hosting.


----------



## dibbles (Jun 3, 2020)

Thank you


----------



## tammy sue starks (Jun 19, 2020)

moodymama said:


> I didnt enter but I gave this a try. I think if I have some time I will try and again and enter.  View attachment 46014


very pretty!


----------



## KimR (Jun 20, 2020)

Primrose said:


> Here are my non entries. I did the layers . ..
> 
> View attachment 46424
> View attachment 46425
> View attachment 46426



Primrose, incredible! Can you tell me how to do this technique or direct me to a site or YouTube video for directions.


----------

